# My puppy waist is skinny



## alexandra (May 10, 2013)

What is good fob to buckle my puppy... She is a german sheperd 10 weeks I am feeding her imas proactive... But she always looks skiing in the waist


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Alexandra - you need to watch your typing, the makes your post hard to understand. 

Can you post a picture of your pup? How much are you feeding her? where do you live?


----------



## alexandra (May 10, 2013)

I am sorry for the typing errors . I live in Florida and my vet told me to give the puppy one cup and a half every day.













She is 10 weeks now 
Thank you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Not enough food. I can see her hip bones. She needs about three cups a day.
Also, you may want to feed a different food. Iams is not that great.
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/best-dog-foods/best-dry-dog-foods/


----------



## Sheriandloki (May 10, 2013)

The bag of puppy food should tell you how much you need to feed her depending on her weight but my pup gets 1 cup three times a day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

alexandra said:


> I am sorry for the typing errors . I live in Florida and my vet told me to give the puppy one cup and a half every day.
> View attachment 68474
> View attachment 68482
> 
> ...


I need to watch my typing too - I meant to say that the autocorrect makes the post hard to understand.  (Autocorrect is EVIL). 

A cup and a half is not enough for a GSD pup - they grow so fast, and are high-energy dogs, your pup should get roughly three cups of kibble a day. But that can vary depending on the food you feed and your pup's needs. 

Also as other have said, there are some much better foods out there. The puppy feeding section should have some recommendations that you can try.


----------



## alexandra (May 10, 2013)

There are so many types of food, omg! Is there any specific type you recommend me through your experience, guys! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

alexandra said:


> There are so many types of food, omg! Is there any specific type you recommend me through your experience, guys!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I found this site helpful. Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor
There are other sites as well, just do your research, read the labels carefully.


----------



## Swifty (May 11, 2013)

I got good results from the Wellness brand, and the Dog Food Advisor site gave it good reviews iirc. My dog is currently eating Blue Buffalo, though, cause apparently the Wellness made her smell like fish :-\


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Check out a raw or BARF diet.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

The Truth About Pet Food: Bad Ingredients - K9 Instinct - Dog Nutritionist and Dog Trainer in Kitchener, Ontario, Canada. K9 Instinct Blog!

That's a very good article to read on about what your food shouldn't have in it. They have a TON of amazing information about everything. I recommend reading every article on her blog
. I would also like to share this photo from their facebook page that gives a visual of the indgredients in most bad food. Not very nutritious just a bunch of garbage. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4699580.120963.512472672118691&type=1&theater


----------

